# Threads



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

You girls are the least talkative womens I ever saw!

April 13th since the last post?

Old


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That's because we are all busy hunting and fishing. Just like you men but, apparently you men gab a lot more than us women. lololol


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sweet Pea,

You always make my day! Love the snappy come back!

old Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Snappy comeback's seem to come naturally for me. HAHAHAH!!


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Hey Fred, just a heads up. I'm fishing again this weekend so there will be no chatter. lol


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

_
So, the guys on Big Manistee are going to be graced with your beautiful blond presence?

I hope you catch a bunch! Can't wait for an update from the Steelhead Goddess of the Universe!_

Old friend Fred


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I don't know about being graced with my presence, more like interrupted with chaos and laughter. LMAO!:bouncy:


----------

